
AirBnBWhileBlack hashtag highlights potential racial bias on rental app - i3rdna
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/may/05/airbnbwhileblack-hashtag-highlights-potential-racial-bias-rental-app
======
k13
Maybe these landlords have historically had issues with certain groups and
prefer not to rent to them. They own the property and ultimately it's their
choice.

'OMG racism' is getting tired to read about.

~~~
jrock08
> Maybe these landlords have historically had issues with [black people] and
> prefer not to rent to them.

Yeah... that's called racism: the belief that all members of a race possess
characteristics specific to that race.

> They own the property and ultimately it's their choice.

Yes it is their choice to either accept candidates regardless of race or
delist their property and cease renting if they wish to be discriminatory in
their rental practices.

~~~
seangrant
> Yes it is their choice to either accept candidates regardless of race or
> delist their property and cease renting if they wish to be discriminatory in
> their rental practices.

You aren't agreeing with him, you're saying the exact opposite. It is the
property owner's choice to be discriminatory to who they rent to - through
racism or otherwise.

~~~
citizens
> It is the property owner's choice to be discriminatory to who they rent to -
> through racism or otherwise

Uh, no it's not. The Fair Housing Act prohibits discrimination in housing on
the basis of:

\- Race or color

\- National origin

\- Religion

\- Sex

\- Familial status (families with children)

\- Disability

> You aren't agreeing with him, you're saying the exact opposite

He never intended to agree with him. He's saying that if you want to rent your
property you must be willing to rent it to anyone regardless or race, etc.

~~~
seangrant
Ah yeah, you're right. Need to brush up on my understanding of rental laws.

From AirBNB: "Many countries, including the U.S., have laws preventing
discrimination on the basis of race, religion, national origin, disability,
sex, sexual orientation, or age. In the U.S., anti-discrimination laws apply
to discrimination by any inn, hotel, motel, or other establishment that
provides lodging to guests. The two main federal laws in this area are the
Fair Housing Act (Title VIII of the Civil Rights Act of 1968) (FHA) and the
Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA)."

Note that these protections do not apply if the landlord is living in the
building (under 4 units).

